# Fury Woodworks



## Rob Fisher (1/9/17)

I have a Mattis which I got on an auction and then my Senator I got new but I wasn't happy with the finish and the amount of maintenance the wood needed and really wanted a gloss sealed finish! I found a chap in Malaysia who gives high end mods love and attention... so I sent him both my Fury Woodworks mods to see how they turned out.

He takes them apart and replaces wires that he thinks need replacing and he replaces them with silver wire and goes over the wood with a fine tooth comb and fixes any pitting or issues and then does a clear coat (well many coats)...

Suffice to say I am more than happy with the result... the mods are better than new and with the clearcoat the wood will stay like that forever! It's a major Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (1/9/17)

That is epic @Rob Fisher 
That is how all wood mods should be!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex (1/9/17)

That looks awesome @Rob Fisher, it would be really great to see a before and after pic if you have any.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/9/17)

Alex said:


> That looks awesome @Rob Fisher, it would be really great to see a before and after pic if you have any.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos (1/9/17)

You could have sent it to me but then there is no guarantee you will get your mod back

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (1/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 106140
> View attachment 106141



Wow, that is a huge change, thanks

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos (1/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 106140
> View attachment 106141


The first photo of before looks like a sweet potatoe

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hands (1/9/17)

That was worth the trouble

Reactions: Like 1


----------

